# Chat Room Party!!!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*OK, EVERYBODY!!!! 
PAY ATTENTION!!!*

This Saturday - *TOMORROW* - March 1st is the highly acclaimed, often celebrated, never-to-be-missed anniversary of the birth of 2 of OB.com's biggest ...um....'personalities', as well as that of Cardfan. This date marks the annual (perhaos _now_, the only) opportunity for our fearless leader (that would be PDX_Doug SIR!!) to celebrate having larger numbers than the #1 TOP DOG at Chez Outback (the one and only Oregon_Camper). <Doug, this appears to be a statistic that Jim *CAN'T* overcome ... at least not while you care







so it will _always_ be yours big old big guy







>

...and, besides, O/C is in Malaysia and bored!







I think it's time for a







*PARTY*
















*Date:* TOMORROW, Sat., March 1, 2008
*Place: * Outbackers.com Chat Room
*Time:* 10:00EST/7:00PMT (and whatever variations happen in between). That should be early enough for all us old fa%$s here on the East Coast and late enough on the West Coast to have dinner & kids quieted (and NOT keep Doug up). Jim - that's mid morning in Malaysia, yes?




















































SEE YOU THERE!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Going to the Atlantic City Auto auction tomorrow, do not know what time I will be home but I will try to remember to check in.

John


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we'll be at dinner with our rving friends,Dave and Patti. HOWEVER! when we get back, I will log on, but won't guarantee my state of mind as I haven't a few beers in a long time


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Shoot! We'll be skiing during the day, and at a play in the evening! Have fun!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ColoradoChip said:


> Shoot! We'll be skiing during the day, and at a play in the evening! Have fun!


Oh Sure! It starts! First it's a new truck. Then its the jet set/apres ski scene.....pretty soon it's the dinner & theater thing. Next thing yanno, he's just too good for the rest of us and can't be found on a Saturday evening That's okay, Chip. Just keep us little people in your memories, will you?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

10p is a bit late for RizFam ....







But I'll see what I can do


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I'll be there









My son appears to be coming down with the flu and pink eye, so I'll be chatting in between medicinal doses 
and eye drop applications









My sister was kind enough to visit and stay overnight at our house with her 2 sick kids that had pink eye last week...
Talk about the gift that keeps on giving


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> I'm pretty sure I'll be there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get it! Why do people feel the need to visit when they're sick










Do you need to borrow







?

Give your guy some ice cream from Wolfwood please!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> I'm pretty sure I'll be there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get it! Why do people feel the need to visit when they're sick









Do you need to borrow







?

Give your guy some ice cream from Wolfwood please!
[/quote]
I'll take you up on that offer...I could definitely use the magical powers of staff!

It will be a miracle if I don't come down with something that keeps me from making it to my fun filled procedure on Monday









Sorry everyone...talk about Off Topic


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

skippershe said:


> My sister was kind enough to visit and stay overnight at our house with her 2 sick kids that had pink eye last week...
> Talk about the gift that keeps on giving


Ewww. I just recently learned what causes pink eye.







But, kids will be kids. I sure wasn't the poster child for hygene when I was little.

I sincerely hope everyone is feeling well soon! Very much looking forward to Calico and wish we could talk a few others into it. Nonetheless, we're going to have a great time!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Just a quick update...We went to the doctor and....*No Pink Eye!*






























I'll definitely be at the party...What can I bring??


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Just a quick update...We went to the doctor and....*No Pink Eye!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh - I dunno







Party Hats? Cushion for Doug's rocker? Noise Makers...uh...never mind







(I hope) Jim will be joining us


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Tami,

Maybe we'll have to start the pre-party for them.

8 or 9Pm?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Lady Di said:


> Tami,
> 
> Maybe we'll have to start the pre-party for them.
> 
> 8 or 9Pm?


Warm up the band for us, would you!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Lady Di said:


> Tami,
> 
> Maybe we'll have to start the pre-party for them.
> 
> 8 or 9Pm?


Warm up the band for us, would you!

*[MODS: PLEASE REMOVE THIS DOUBLE POST]*


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

While I'm overwhelmed with the idea of a birthday chat room party, I'll be on the golf course from around 10-2pm tomorrow (Sunday my time...I'm 16hrs ahead of you). I had a LONG work week here in Malaysia, and I need some time to relax.

I'll catch up with all of you on Sunday night my time. Thanks again for virtual b-day party.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Tami,
> 
> Maybe we'll have to start the pre-party for them.
> 
> 8 or 9Pm?


Warm up the band for us, would you!

[/quote]






















Ok Rita I think we can Handle it


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Just bringing this back up to top so we can have a BIG party tonight!!








Ember


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

I'll be there to celebrate...kids will be in bed and Tim's at work









See ya tonite!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> This Saturday - TOMORROW - March 1st is the highly acclaimed, often celebrated, never-to-be-missed anniversary of the birth of 2 of OB.com's biggest ...um....'personalities',


Judy, my birthday is in January...you already missed it.









Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

How was the party? I got online at 8:30pm (PST) and everyone was gone....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> How was the party? I got online at 8:30pm (PST) and everyone was gone....


Sorry we missed you earlier







How was golfing in Malaysia??

Well, it was pretty much just us girls for awhile, and I hate to be the first one to make this announcement, but.....

With Doxie and I standing by as official witnesses, ember took an oath from Wolfie and was sworn into the Wolfwood pack.
Look out boys! Our pack is now another member strong


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> How was the party? I got online at 8:30pm (PST) and everyone was gone....


Sorry we missed you earlier







How was golfing in Malaysia??

Well, it was pretty much just us girls for awhile, and I hate to be the first one to make this announcement, but.....

With Doxie and I standing by as official witnesses, ember took an oath from Wolfie and was sworn into the Wolfwood pack.
Look out boys! Our pack is now another member strong








[/quote]
it WAS a rather touching and special moment as yet another Wolfette was born. Sniffle.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

My computer even signs off with wolfette howl!! LOOKOUT!!








sorry we missed, the birthday boys, BUT, for me it was fun to havesome girlfriends again!!
long story short dh and i work together landscape and construction, NOT much girl talk in that field!!


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Rats ! Girls I tried so very hard to get to the party ! I was so mad ...my puter kept saying I had to have Java script ( or something like that) then wouldn't let me sighn up for it ... I think my DSIL fixed it so no one could add programs and forgot to tell me. Thats ok he will be here Easter and he will get that fixed or not cook in my kitchen untill he does(he is a chef) ...wait maybe I should not be so hard on him because the whole time he and DD are here the cook and clean up kitchen and I get to play with dear grandson. Well surely he can fix it so that next time there is a party in the chat room I can come.

lynn


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

luckylynn said:


> Rats ! Girls I tried so very hard to get to the party ! I was so mad ...my puter kept saying I had to have Java script ( or something like that) then wouldn't let me sighn up for it ... I think my DSIL fixed it so no one could add programs and forgot to tell me. Thats ok he will be here Easter and he will get that fixed or not cook in my kitchen untill he does(he is a chef) ...wait maybe I should not be so hard on him because the whole time he and DD are here the cook and clean up kitchen and I get to play with dear grandson. Well surely he can fix it so that next time there is a party in the chat room I can come.
> 
> lynn


I had to hold down my "ctrl" button and then I could get into the chat room. My Pop-Up blocker kept killing the chat window.


----------

